# It's truly happening



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Today, I went to get Ramona out for her daily play time. As I got her out Of the cage, I realized she barely hissed, only partially balled up, and upon sniffing me poked her face out and relaxed! She knows me :'(!!! We went on with our daily routine with her play pen, and she hoped off her wheel a few times to come by and brush up against my hand and seemed to just want to check on my status LOL every time without fail that I put my hand in her play area she ran up to it quills down. I'm so elated! I feel like I've cracked her guard and the best is yet to come 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Yay! That's awesome!


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm so excited 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MartinAndMe (Aug 26, 2013)

Congratulations, that's incredible!


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Incredible is definitely a word I would use for the experience!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy for you!


----------



## Tamoshanter (Jun 27, 2013)

Yay!!! How thrilling! You are doing a great job! Sounds like its all up from here


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I know exactly how you feel! The other night was the first time since I got Idgie that his quills were completely down while crawling all over my chest and sniffing me!!! It an awesome feeling, I felt so love and special!!

Go us!!!! We are great Hedgie Moms


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

It only gets better


----------

